#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Courses offered by Andhra University

## Engineering_Updates

With an impeccable record of serving the educational needs and working out the sociological problems of the region. Playing a defining role in the field of education Andhra University has started new programs thus equipping students to be one among global professionals. This education next, technology driven team of Andhra University are passionate and committed to quality education through creation of partnerships with National & International Colleges & Universities.

Andhra University is presently offering 313 courses in arts, commerce, management, science & technology, engineering, law, pharmacy and education. Andhra University has well experienced and export faculty known worldwide for their research contributions. There are 354 professors, 198 associate professors and 115 asst. professors serving Andhra University.

Post Graduate Courses at Andhra University

Andhra University offers its students various courses. Some of the most popular among them are M.A (English, Hindi, Sanskrit, Telugu, adult & continuing education, ancient history & archaeology, history, politics, public administration, sociology, psychology, social work, philosophy, music, women studies and computer applications, yoga and consciousness), M.Ed. and M.Ed special education, M.B.A. and M.B.A. retail management, m.com, LLB, LLM and M.Phil / PhD

Diploma Courses

The Diploma courses offered by Andhra university includes PGD (cooperation &  rural studies, functional Hindi & translation, yoga, English, womens studies), Diploma in raja Basha, diploma in retail management, diploma in financial services, diploma in criminal justice course, diploma in Annamacharya Krithis and diploma in Kuchipudi

Certificate Courses

The certificate courses offered by Andhra University includes Certificate Course in Acting, Music, Telugu and Make-up

Courses under Various colleges in Andhra University

College of Engineering- The U.G and the P.G courses include B.E. civil engineering ,civil environmental, mech. with marine engineering elective, mechanical engineering ,electronics and communication engineering, electrical and electronics engineering, metallurgical engineering, marine engineering, naval architecture, B.Tech geo-informatics, chemical engineering  and ceramic technology, B.arch. M.E. (Environmental engineering & management, soil mechanics and foundation engineering, machine design cad/ cam). M.tech, M.C.A, 5 year integrated course in M.S. applied chemistry.

College of Science & Technology- The courses include M.sc (Statistics, applied mathematics, physics, space physics, meteorology, zoology, botany, microbiology, environmental sciences, applied chemistry, anthropology), M.tech (petroleum exploration, atmospheric science and oceanic science)

College of Pharmaceutical Sciences- The courses include B.Pharmacy, M.Pharmacy and Pharma.D





  Similar Threads: IIT BHU-Varanasi b tech courses offered Andhra University, School of distance education (SDE), Ecotech 2012 - Andhra University College of Engineering for Women - Andhra Pradesh I-Genesis 2012 - Andhra University College of Engineering - Visakhapatnam - Technical

----------


## dimpysingh

can i know what would be the fees for pursuing 2 years termed MBA??

----------

